# MAC Import aus USA



## igoroff (15. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane seit langem mir ein MacBook zu kaufen. Als ich erfahren hab, dass meine Tante die in den USA lebt mich bald besuchen kommt, dachte ich, dass ich mir das Notebook dort kaufen und importieren lasse (dann müssen ja auch keine Zollgebühren bezahlt werden).
Bei dem aktuellen Dollarkurs sind die US-Preise im vergelich zu den D-Preisen echt traumhaft (da kriegt man zum Preis von 1000 , was das billigste MacBook in D kostet das schwarze Topmodell) 

Das Problem ist natürlich das US-Tastaturlayout. Mit der kleineren Enter-Taste kann ich leben, aber die Y-Z-Umpolung bereitet mir etwas sorgen. Ich könnte mich ja problemlos umgewöhnen, aber mein Desktop hat ja wieder das deutsche Layout. Kann man die Tastenbelegung auch softwareseitig ändern? Ich schau beim Tippen sowieso nicht auf die Tasta, sodass es mir nix ausmachen wird, wenn X und Z von der Beschriftung vertauscht sind?


----------



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

Hab zwar keinen Mac, vermute aber stark, dass das dennnoch möglich sein muss. Alles andere wäre wohl peinlich für ein OS  Hättest aber immer noch das Problem mit den falsch beschrifteten Tasten.

Zudem wird das Ladegerät hier net funzen, da in den USA die Netzspannung 110V/60Hz beträgt. Da müsstest du wohl auch ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

Du wirst aber wohl noch das ä,ö,ü vermissen, gibts ja auch nicht im Amerikanischen.

Würd da evtl. gleich eine deutsche Tastatur bestellen und das passende Ladegerät...

Wies mit der OS-Sprache aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht, kann sein dass du dann trotzdem auf nem englischen OS sitzen bleibst.


----------



## MrMorse (15. März 2008)

Bedenke: Wenn das Gerät in der Gewährleistungs-/Garantiezeit kaputt geht, kannst Du es in die Tonne drücken. Oder schickst Du es dann zur Tante?


----------



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Bedenke: Wenn das Gerät in der Gewährleistungs-/Garantiezeit kaputt geht, kannst Du es in die Tonne drücken. Oder schickst Du es dann zur Tante?



Naja zu Apple und Gewährleistung fällt mir nur das ein


----------



## igoroff (15. März 2008)

Ok, Gewährleistung und Garantie is so ne sache ^^......da müsste es doch bestimmt international Support oder sowas geben....Ladegerät kann man mit nem Adapter anner Steckdose fixen....aber ach du Kacke, ich habe die Umlautsachen vergessen    hmm tja dann wird's wohl nix mit dem günstigeren Mac.


----------



## der_schnitter (15. März 2008)

Vlt kannstes ja auf deutsches Tastaturlayout umstellen?Sollte doch bei so nem teuren Ding möglich sein.Dann sind zwar viele Tasten falsch,aber das kanste ja mit Aufklebern ändern


----------



## igoroff (15. März 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Vlt kannstes ja auf deutsches Tastaturlayout umstellen?Sollte doch bei so nem teuren Ding möglich sein.Dann sind zwar viele Tasten falsch,aber das kanste ja mit Aufklebern ändern



Selbst wenn ich das Layout geändert kriege, Umlaute kann ich ohne brachiale Gewalt nicht einfach draufzaubern ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

Dann bliebe ja nur die Alternative, irgendwo eine deutsche Macbook-Tastatur abzustauben und in das US-Book einzubauen.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Notebook mit Eng. Tastatur-Layout sowie Eng. XP Pro. 

Bei XP kann man das einstellen. Denke mal, dass das unter Mac OS X auch geht.

Was die Umlaute angeht... Stellst du bei Mac OS X eine deutsches Tastatur-Layout ein, werden automatisch die Tasten neben dem L (ö und ä) sowie die neben dem P (ü) dazu.

Mach dir mehr gedanken über die Sonderzeichen bei den Nummer-Tasten. Da ist es gehörig durcheinander und verwirrend.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. März 2008)

Falls es dich tröstet: Das schwarze Macbook gibts in einer Version ab 1029 EUR bei Cyberport. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a257455.html

Oder du legst noch ein paar Kröten drauf und nimmst das günstigste Macbook pro:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a260928.html


----------



## der_schnitter (16. März 2008)

Aber ich schätze mal,man kann wie bei Windows jede Taste einzeln konfigurieren.Damit könnte man das ja lösen.Aber dann haste halt kein <>| zwischen Shift- und Y-Taste.Aber neben dem P sind ja Sonderzeichen frei usw,das könntest du ja dann umbelegen mit den Umlauten.


----------



## Genius637 (17. März 2008)

also das OS wird auf der ganzen Welt in alle Sprachen ausgeliefert (so wie der iPod der auch alle Sprachen unterstützt). 
Das dürfte kein Problem darstellen
Bei der Tastatur weiß ich aber nicht ob man dort die Tasten umstellen kann.
Gehe mal schnell beim MacBook meiner Schwester schauen und melde mich wieder.


----------



## igoroff (21. März 2008)

Danke für die Tipps, aber das Tastaturlayout birgt so krasse Unterschiede, dass eine parrallele Benutzung von englischem Layout am Mac (ergänzt durch Umlaute) und deutschem Layout am Desktop verdammt schwer wird.

@ Adrenalize: Danke für die Preistipps, ich werde mir wohl ein (deutsches) Macbook kaufen, dann aber eins mit einem neuen Penryn Prozessor.....ein paar Monate lang genieß ich ja noch Schülerrabatt ^^
Das MacPro ist in der kleinsten Version auch nicht zu teuer, aber ich brauche kein Notebook mit dedizierter 3d Grafikkarte, da es sowieso nur für den Officegebrauch gut sein soll.


----------

